# dehydrator ? help...yup another one



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

I want to get a better dehydrator. There is a vintage sunfresh available. Should I get it or hold out for a new Excalibur? What are the pros and cons of both machines.


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

I am not familiar with that dehydrator. I have three dehydrators, but, unfortunately, they are not Excaliburs. They are three different Nesco models, all are round with the air coming up the middle.

I have been looking at the Excaliburs and I really like them. However, dehydrators are fairly low-tech. The only real advancement with them cam when electricity was invented.

My vote is that for $100 (ask me how I know ) I think that is a great deal. 

I will add that if you have a big garden, you may find that you quicly run out of dehydrator capacity. That is why I have three. I may only use them a month or six weeks a year, but they are all three going full blast during harvest time and I still run out of room. 

Getting the Sunfresh may be a good way yo start. If it turns out you like the results, you will likely want the greater capacity of multiple units, especially when drying things that should not be mixed together, like peppers and peaches, in the same batch.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Hold out for the excalibur. Mine is over 35 years old and still works like a charm. It was one of the best investments I ever made. 

My husband thought I was throwing money away at the time, but he admits I do use it.


----------



## MoCat (Nov 7, 2012)

The_rpp said:


> My vote is that for $100 (ask me how I know ) I think that is a great deal.


So you have been looking on CL also....  

Here is the problem, the guy selling it won't ship it. That means having to drive over 140 miles one way to get it. So factoring in gas $ and time involved, it would not be that much more for a new Excalibur.


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

MoCat said:


> So you have been looking on CL also....
> 
> Here is the problem, the guy selling it won't ship it. That means having to drive over 140 miles one way to get it. So factoring in gas $ and time involved, it would not be that much more for a new Excalibur.


I found the CL entry when I googled the brand name from your post. The CL entry was like the third or forth search result.

140 miles? That is a tank of gas, $40. Plus five hours driving. That is your whole day. Your time is worth a fair bit as well. In that case, I would hold out for an Excalibur.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yep, excalibur.


----------

